# Imprintables Spectra� Flex Offers Super Stretchability



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Imprintables Spectra® Flex Offers Super Stretchability*

Spectra® Flex heat transfer vinyl from Imprintables Warehouse is specifically designed with super stretchability making it ideal for swim suits, body suits, performance wear or anything made of materials like Lycra or Spandex.

Flex has a self-adhesive carrier and can be peeled hot or cold. It also is extremely easy to weed making production super quick. It is also free of PVC, making it environmentally friendly.

While maintaining superior durability and opacity, this film is thinner than many comparable products on the market and features a super soft hand. You will fall in love with the look and feel of this film.

In addition to stretchy fabrics, Spectra Flex also will adhere to 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and poly/cotton blends. It is offered in 10 colors and comes in a 15-inch wide roll with a variety of lengths including 5-yard, 10-yard, 25-yard, and 50-yard rolls.

Go to: Heat Transfer Vinyl | SPECTRA Flex | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

